# Onkyo HT-S6300 opinions



## roscowgo (Apr 26, 2012)

I know that the HTIBs are generally frowned upon, but to be honest, I don't have the ears to hear the high end stuff. I have friends with the high end habit, and I just can't tell the difference. 

So that end, has anyone used/experienced the HT-S6300 from Onkyo?

It appears to be a HT-R680 paired with a set of speakers they don't offer as a discreet unit.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

roscowgo said:


> I know that the HTIBs are generally frowned upon, but to be honest, I don't have the ears to hear the high end stuff. I have friends with the high end habit, and I just can't tell the difference.
> 
> So that end, has anyone used/experienced the HT-S6300 from Onkyo?
> 
> It appears to be a HT-R680 paired with a set of speakers they don't offer as a discreet unit.


Hello,
It is not about "High End Stuff". Rather, it is having Speakers that are faithful to the Source and capable of reproducing the entire Frequency Response at Reference Level SPL's. We hardly ever recommend High End Speakers, rather we recommend ultra high value equipment that provides the same performance as many expensive brands for a fraction of the cost.

Believe me, you will hear the difference between a quality Subwoofer and the usual ones that come with a HTIB, Moreover, Subwoifers like the Dayton Sub 120 cost well under $200 and trounces those in a HTIB. Same goes with loudspeakers. If all you want to spend are decide to allocate towards your HT is the amount of the HTIB you are considering, we still might be able to put together a separates HT for close to the same amount while offering far superior performance. What is the maximum amount you want to spend on a HT?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## roscowgo (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Package-with-iPod-Dock/1.html#!specifications

This is what I was looking at getting. 

That's really about the max I would be willing to spend on the audio portion. 

What I was trying to convey earlier, is that I Really can't hear the differences. It wouldn't surprise me to need hearing aids in the next few years. I can still get positional cues, but fine detail doesn't register.


Let me Edit this... what I was really looking for was more along the lines of, are speaker mounts easy to find, is it going to explode and take my other stuff with it? etc etc..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

roscowgo said:


> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Package-with-iPod-Dock/1.html#!specifications
> 
> This is what I was looking at getting.
> 
> ...


Hello,
With this being the case, I hope the Onkyo provides you with years of enjoyment. Please let us know your impressions as not that many Members own HTIB's and it will be quite useful to read your impressions.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## roscowgo (Apr 26, 2012)

Will do, I was pretty sure no one would have any experience with the speakers, but I thought someone might have used the receiver.

What reviews I can find do mention that it get's pretty warm. 

If my 30+ year old yamaha didn't shock me every time I used it, and for some reason blow out tweeters left and right I would probably just use that.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I know this HTIB is more expensive:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Network-Home-Theater-Receiver/Speaker/1.html
it uses the fantastic TX-NR609 which offers a much better Video Processor, Networked Connectivity for using Pandora, Streaming Music from your PC, and much more.

In addition, the Speakers used are of a much higher quality as the entire package is THX Certified. While $250 more, it is well worth the additional cost. Just the TX-NR609 sells for $600 at some AV Stores so to get 5 Speakers and a Subwoofer really makes this a fantastic deal. In addition, the 609 is part of the x09 Series which has proven more reliable than the x08 Series which the HTIB you are considering is based from. This HTIB is simply in another league.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, the 9400 retails for $1100 and is being sold at most Retailers for $1000. I know it is a good bit more expensive, but the Speakers are magnitudes better due to needing to pass THX Certification.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

As a testament to the much higher quality Speakers in the 9400, the 9400 weighs 135 Pounds compared to 71 Pounds in the 6300. I know $250 is a sizable amount of money, but this is in an entirely different league.


----------



## roscowgo (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you, appreciate the info very much.


I'm guessing the extra weight is wooden enclosures and larger magnets driving larger diaphragms?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

roscowgo said:


> Thank you, appreciate the info very much.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the extra weight is wooden enclosures and larger magnets driving larger diaphragms?


Indeed. Especially the Subwoofer in the 9400 is of a ridiculously higher quality. I completely understand wanting to keep your expenses to a minimum, but the 9400 offers so much more performance and value. It is especially nice to have Networked Capability from the TX-NR609 that comes with the 9400. Also, the 9400 uses the Marvell Qdeo Video Processor which is a true asset whereas the Faroudja in the 6300 is actually a liability and degrades the Picture Quality should you be using HDMI. And this is just the cherries on top of the massively better Speakers in the 9400. If dead set on not spending more than what the 6300 costs, I will let this go. I just would feel remiss just how much more quality you are getting with the 9400THX.


----------



## roscowgo (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not spending any money soon. 

This is all research and learning why/what is going to work and why etc etc.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

If I used Emoticons (which I abhor), I would use one with an Ice Cream Cone to the Forehead.


----------



## roscowgo (Apr 26, 2012)

Heh. I'm trying to approach this the same way I do building a gaming computer. What works, why, how.


----------

